# Inshore red snapper (nas fishing pier)



## Polishjake (Nov 12, 2009)

Just moved here from San Diego and this was my first time fishing charlie pier on NAS. 31" Red snapper on a 6'' live pinfish ...Good night of fishing even though i had to release it


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

Welcome to P-cola! thats a fine looking snap. good job!:clap


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

That sure was a great night, Ive got a video of that red snapper Im gonna post as well


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Dang That'a a inshore monster right there . Good catch and welcome to Pensacola. Gene


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Can that pier be reached by boat? I mean could you cast from outside the exclusion zone. Not sure exactly where its located, just know there is an exclusion zone base


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *choppedliver (11/17/2009)*Can that pier be reached by boat? I mean could you cast from outside the exclusion zone. Not sure exactly where its located, just know there is an exclusion zone base


That's a big negative on that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

That is a freaking hoss!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *choppedliver (11/17/2009)*Can that pier be reached by boat? I mean could you cast from outside the exclusion zone. Not sure exactly where its located, just know there is an exclusion zone base




You have to stay 500 feet from the pier, so the answer to your question is yes and no, if you can cast that far you can catch them and even if you cant, I have been catching the red snapper by throwing away from the pier as well as straight down


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Why try to figure out how to cast 500 feet to get to the pier to catch a fish that you can't keep??

Kim


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

The real question is why try to cast to the pier anyways when you can simply just walk out onto it


----------



## Polishjake (Nov 12, 2009)

Whats going on man yeah it was a good night 

i know you caugt a grip of snapper that night....i also sent you a buddy invite


----------



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

Where is charlie pier located at on base and at what times is it open? 

Thanks


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

The charlie pier is located just down the road to the right of the portside club, it is not gonna be open again until February because a coast guard ship has pulled in


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

thank God.. finally a break that the pier has been in desperate need of.. maybe there will be some decent fish on it by the time it opens back up


----------



## just add salt (Apr 12, 2009)

I have heard from a few people that there is really good fishing behind the Coast Guard base on NAS but have never been there. Has anyone ever fished there or heard the same thing?


----------



## jjbl223 (Nov 19, 2009)

Too bad you can't keep that endangered species!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

> *just add salt (11/19/2009)*I have heard from a few people that there is really good fishing behind the Coast Guard base on NAS but have never been there. Has anyone ever fished there or heard the same thing?




Im not gonna post information on it so that everyone can see , send me a pm and i'll tell you everything about fishing there. I will say that the fishing there is sheerly amazing if you know how to access it


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/18/2009)*thank God.. finally a break that the pier has been in desperate need of.. maybe there will be some decent fish on it by the time it opens back up


Best think they could do out there is make it active duty and active duty dependents fishing only. No civilians.


----------

